# [alsa] Plus de son

## mick492

Bonjour,

Depuis une mise à jour vers la version 13.0 + kernel-3.7.10, Plus moyen d'avoir de son. J'ai normalement tout coché ce qu'il faut dans la config du noyau, la carte intel HD audio et bien présente dans alsamixer par contre alsaconf me dit :"no supported Pnp or PCI cards found"

Dans /var/log/messages j'ai trouvé 3 lignes suspectes:

"[pulseaudio] alsa-util.c : Disabeling timer-based scheduling because running Inside a VM"

"[alsa-sink] alsa-sink.c : ALSA nous a reveillé pour écrire de nouvelles données à partir du périphérique, mais il n'y avait en fait rien à écrire"

"[alsa-sink] alsa-sink.c : Il s'agit très probablement d'un bogue dans le pilote ALSA "snd_intel8x0", veuillez reporter le problème aux développeurs d'ALSA" 

J'ai tenté d'enlever pulseaudio comme suit : /etc/make.conf -> USE="-pulseaudio" + emerge --changed-use --deep @world

Suite à ça plus d'erreur dans /var/log/messages cependant je n'ai toujours pas de son  :Sad: 

PS: la gentoo tourne sous virtualbox 4.2.10

Si quelqu'un a une piste...

Merci.

----------

## mick492

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une nouvelle tentative en mettant comme carte son ICH AC97 dans virtualbox puis j'ai recompiler le noyau en activant le support pour cette carte. J'ai les même symptômes : je peux contrôler le volume dans alsamixer et dans la gestion du son de gnome mais aucun son ne sort....

Voilà, je ne sais plus trop où chercher là...

----------

## marmotton

Bonjour

As-tu essayé en démarrant sur l'ancien noyau ?

----------

## mick492

Oui j'ai essayé, mais suite à la MAj udev a obligatoirement besoin que DEVTMPFS soit actif dans le noyau or ce n'était pas le cas dans l'ancien. J'ai bien essayé de faire un make menuconfig dans le répertoire de l'ancien pour le recompiler en activant cette option mais il me sort "no rules to make target 'menuconfig'"... surement parce que les gentoo-sources ont également été mises à jour. C'est vraiment bizard, je peux contrôler le volume dans alsa et dans gnome, tout indique que la carte est reconnue, la seule chose c'est qu'il n'y a pas de son... c'est ennuyeux.

----------

